# Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Released



## reniarahim1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ubuntu 11.04 is released and is available for download from Homepage | Ubuntu


----------



## nisargshah95 (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope they include upgrade support in their CDs anytime soon!!! I hate to download those bulky upgrades.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> I hope they include upgrade support in their CDs anytime soon!!! I hate to download those bulky upgrades.



It's there now.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2011)

If you are having ATI graphics on your system, you better do a clean install alongside exising install, test and make sure that the GUI is working fine.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes..Upgrade option is there now from the Live CD. Downloaded it yesterday. Have to update the existing 10.10 after reaching back from office today


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't wait to download.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Apr 30, 2011)

installed...feels gud...no issues with the ati drivers..but the new unity interface is kind of buggy..if u do some kind of customizations in compiz config manager, chances are that the whole interface will go haywire and will end up in reseting the unity. There should have been option for gnome3.


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 30, 2011)

Installed. I dont like the unity interface. very confusing as we are used to old GNOME desktop. I think some bugs were there. I added Google chrome to side bar but clicking it does not open it, just icon animation is shown.

Installed edubuntu desktop (specially for children), and we are back to old GNOME desktop.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 30, 2011)

One thing I must say here. We are used to the GNOME interface and the new UNITY interface given in Natty Narwhal is sill buggy.

Also Natty Narwhal uses the Linux 2.6.38 kernel, which means it still suffers from "Power Bug" causing excessive power consumption.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 30, 2011)

Classic Gnome fans, fear not. You can still use standard Gnome in Ubuntu 11.04 if Unity is not your bag.

To change to traditional Gnome, logout and then after clicking on your username, select Ubuntu Classic Desktop at the bottom of the login screen.


Follow this link *scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/

Install GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.04

Open the terminal and run the following commands



 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
    sudo apt-get update
    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
    sudo apt-get install gnome-shell

That's it! GNOME 3 is now completely installed in your Ubuntu machine. All you have to do now is to reboot your system and choose Ubuntu GNOME Shell Desktop at the login screen.

Enjoy your new GNOME 3 desktop environment!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 30, 2011)

with this ubuntu release  i have started using linux for the 1st time and have already removed windows... unity is good enough for me although a little buggy... and confusing... but i'm enjoying ubuntu.. nice fonts, awesome bootup and shutdown times...


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 30, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> with this ubuntu release  i have started using linux for the 1st time and have already removed windows... unity is good enough for me although a little buggy... and confusing... but i'm enjoying ubuntu.. nice fonts, awesome bootup and shutdown times...



Welcome to the World of Linux! 
You'll better feel if you use GNOME interface.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

unity sucks, gnome is tons better. i cant wait for gnome 3 to release.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 1, 2011)

Prime_Coder said:


> Welcome to the World of Linux!
> You'll better feel if you use GNOME interface.



had used ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 before and i like unity better because of the eyecandy..


----------



## Joker (May 1, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> unity sucks, gnome is tons better. i cant wait for gnome 3 to release.


err just cuz it is not ur cup of tea doesnt mean it "sucks" 

unity is good but will take time to mature.

note for everyone...installing gnome 3 in ubuntu will break unity. so decide upon only one of them.


----------



## baccilus (May 1, 2011)

If I open a PDF document in Unity, it doesn't go into the background, does it? On my 10" Netbook, that's a huge problem. It's already pretty difficult to read PDFs on it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 1, 2011)

So, should i upgrade from 10.10 or not ?


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> So, should i upgrade from 10.10 or not ?


HELL YEAH! Upgrade to 11.04 and if you hate unity switch to gnome classic : *scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/

Edit:
You can even use Gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.04 (But you won't be able to downgrade to Unity again or use it side-by-side with gnome 3, because gnome 3 ppa breaks unity session. 
*news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml


----------



## 6x6 (May 1, 2011)

^ IMO wait for 11.10


----------



## baccilus (May 1, 2011)

I have decided not to upgrade. I installed unity on my Ubuntu 10.10 and didn't like it at all.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Edit:
> You can even use Gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.04 (*But you won't be able to downgrade to Unity again or use it side-by-side with gnome 3*, because gnome 3 ppa breaks unity session.
> How to Install GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.04 - Softpedia



Just install ppa-purge
and run
ppa-purge ppa:<gnome3ppayouusedtoinstallgnome3>

e.g.


> ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3


Get back to unity and classic ubuntu with gnome 2 in jiffy.


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Just install ppa-purge
> and run
> ppa-purge ppa:<gnome3ppayouusedtoinstallgnome3>
> 
> ...


hmm..wasn't aware of that. Thanks


----------



## baccilus (May 1, 2011)

Is there any way to open a PDF document such that it uses full horizontal space without the toolbar on the left? And what about Web browser? Will I have to scroll horizontally too on my Netbook. Urghhhhh..... I want to get rid of Unity :-\


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

during login select Classic Ubuntu for gnome.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 1, 2011)

Ubuntu is going to be more fun with optional Unity and if it supports GNOME 3  then it's fantastic!!!


----------



## mavihs (May 1, 2011)

so wat are the major changes in 11.04 for Gnome users????
& wat should i do if i want to upgrade to 11.04 Gnome version from 10.10???


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

^^automatic upgrade from update manager.


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2011)

^Faun: Your avatar reminds me the dance moves of Sushmita Sen from Fiza 

I have downloaded both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 64 bits and found Unity to be interesting and not at all as radical as KDE was. The release is polish as usual.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who likes Unity?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 1, 2011)

^^even i do..


----------



## Dark Core (May 1, 2011)

Hve to Try it, 
Unity is a eye-candy feature 
Can't wait to get my hands-on


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^automatic upgrade from update manager.


It's derp smiley.


Liverpool_fan said:


> Am I the only one who likes Unity?


Am I the only one who reverted back to Gnome 2 from Unity and Gnome 3 ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Am I the only one who reverted back to Gnome 2 from Unity and Gnome 3 ?


Nope. And apparently similar lads come up to every message board and say "Unity suxx", and "Gnome Shell suxxx"


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nope. And apparently similar lads come up to every message board and say "Unity suxx", and "Gnome Shell suxxx"



Glad, I didn't say that. Have some reasons not to try out these two now


----------



## tejjammy (May 1, 2011)

Any idea how to solve overlapping partition problem ? I can't upgrade because of the error. The installer recognises the whole HDD as unpartitoned space and so does g-parted XD. Also can we upgrade an wubi install without net?


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

Haters gonna be haters.
Unity and Gnome 3 don't suck at ALL. They might have bugs, less features or problems, but they definitely don't suck.


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2011)

^Maybe it is too smart for the joes


----------



## Joker (May 2, 2011)

plenty of options. use what u like.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2011)

Okies guys, finally upgraded to Natty...!! It looks good..!! I'm impressed, it's time to play with Unity  No way I'm going back to GNOME again 

BTW did I mentioned that the whole upgrade took approx. 7.5 hours on my 512 kbps connection??

Upgrade was smooth, I'm impressed that this time it didn't broke anything.


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Haters gonna be haters.
> Unity and Gnome 3 don't suck at ALL. They might have bugs, less features or problems, but they definitely don't suck.



unity is not good at all.
the icons take up too much real estate.
most of the power tools are hidden behind the curtains.

imho, its made for new users and netbook freaks.


gnome 3 is ok, kinda weird placement of panels and stuff, but usable.

i think i will stick to gnome 2


----------



## cute.bandar (May 2, 2011)

installed > rebooted > monitor out of range  error > monitor starts blinking like crazy > uninstalled ubuntu. Sticking with less buggy distros.


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2011)

hmm, u have a gpu? ati?


----------

